# BEACHWOODS, Kitty Hawk, NC (OBX) 1BR-Full Kitchen Slps 4, W/D in Foyer 6/11-6/18 $700



## Egret1986 (May 1, 2016)

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/2016/03/b/

BEACHWOODS RESORT has undergone a $100 million upgrade to the amenities and units.  Everything has been completed!

Unit for rent is the "B" side of a 2BR Lock-out unit.  Unlike most "B" sides, these units have a full kitchen with full size appliances.  I have pictures of a "B" side unit, which I stayed in when I was there last October.  PM or Email for pictures and additional information.

Unit is located at the end of Hanging Moss Trail beside Lake Cypress.  I am the owner of this week; therefore, there will be no daily amenity fees charged by Diamond Resorts.

One Bedroom/One Bathroom/Full Kitchen/Sleeps 4/Private Deck
June 11-18, 2016
$700


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2016)

*No Daily Amenity Fee*

Lakeside Unit

Easy walk to amenities


----------



## Egret1986 (May 14, 2016)

*Kite festival at jockey's ridge*

The festival will be held at Jockey's Ridge State Park and Jockey’s Ridge Crossing and is FREE TO THE PUBLIC. The Rogallo Kite Festival includes two days of kite flying to honor Francis Rogallo, NASA scientist and inventor of the flexible wing. His inventions started the sport of hang gliding and his designs have carried over into the stunt kites, power kites and hang gliders that are flown today. In honor of Francis Rogallo and all of his accomplishments, Kitty Hawk Kites will put his ideas on display through flight! Come out and see large kite displays, learn to fly various kites, kitemaking, and more fun activities!

http://www.kittyhawk.com/event/rogallo-kite-festival/


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2016)

*Have you explored Roanoke Island on the Outer Banks?*

Part of the fun of visiting Roanoke Island is exploring the unique shops, galleries and boutiques. These charming businesses welcome visitors and make you feel right at home. In between sites and shopping, be sure to visit one of the many locally-owned restaurants on Roanoke Island.


NORTH CAROLINA AQUARIUM

http://www.ncaquariums.com/roanoke-island

THE LOST COLONY OUTDOOR DRAMA

http://thelostcolony.org/about-the-play/

ELIZABETH GARDENS

http://elizabethangardens.org/#

ROANOKE ISLAND FESTIVAL PARK

http://obxguides.com/rifestivalpark?mobileredirect=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.roanokeisland.com%2F

ALLIGATOR RIVER NATIONAL WILDLIFE REFUGE

http://www.fws.gov/refuge/alligator_river/


----------



## Egret1986 (May 25, 2016)

*It has been confirmed through the resort*

There are no daily amenity fees to be charged for the use of this week.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 30, 2016)

*Available*

Check out Diamond's newest resort on the Outer Banks!

All amenities are open!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Available*

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/northern-outer-banks-resorts/

Whew!  Feels like beach weather!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 7, 2016)

*I was just at the resort over the weekend*

Weather in the mid-80's and sunny.

The outdoor pool felt great!  Plenty of loungers all around.  Great music playing. Scheduled activities for the kids! 

It hasn't gotten crowded yet.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Summer has arrived on the Outer Banks!*

The forecast for this upcoming week on the Outer Banks looks marvelous!  

Available


----------

